# [SOLVED] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.* => Xorg crash

## sparc

I have an HP Compaq elitebook 6930p with the following packages:

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5

media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

```

```

$ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

...

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

...

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

...

```

The problem is that all versions greater than 2.6, of the intel driver cause Xorg to crash, whenever I do various tasks while playing a video, with any player (preferably smplayer, but tried totem, vlc and console mplayer). Specifically, with the latest stable version these crashes have been reduced to happening only when the volume change OSD appears (while viewing a video). I assume it has something to do with layers. With older versions even a window resize, or switching between full screen and window, would cause a crash. These crashes happen every time.

However, it is strange that, if I press pause, nothing I do can cause the crash.

Anyhow, this is the relevant portion of my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "AccelMethod"               "EXA"

        Option      "EXANoComposite"            "false"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"            "true"

        Option      "MigrationHeuristic"        "greedy"

        Option      "TripleBuffer"              "true"

        Option      "DRI"                       "true"

        Option      "Monitor-TV"                "TV"

EndSection

```

and the same for my .config file:

```

$ gunzip -c /proc/config.gz |grep -v ^#

...

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=m      

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m 

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y                  

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y       

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y              

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y     

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y     

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y    

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y     

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m     

CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV=m         

CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320=m          

CONFIG_LCD_TDO24M=m           

CONFIG_LCD_VGG2432A4=m        

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m         

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m     

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m     

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA=m  

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA=m      

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=12000

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y                  

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y            

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y                   

CONFIG_FONTS=y                          

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y                      

CONFIG_LOGO=y                           

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

...

```

and the xorg.log:

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo i686 

Current Operating System: Linux AEDCT 2.6.29-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 28 16:24:49 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 07 April 2009  01:00:51AM                                                               

                                                                                                    

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                          

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                              

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                  

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                    

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                               

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr  8 02:47:04 2009                                

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                        

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"                                                                

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                       

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"                                                                         

(**) Option "BlankTime" "5"                                                                         

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"                                                                      

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"                                                                      

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"                                                                          

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                   

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                 

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".                            

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                               

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").                                            

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latex-xft-fonts" does not exist.                               

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                               

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/lyx" does not exist.                                           

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                               

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".                               

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                               

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util").                                               

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,                                                           

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,                                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,                                                                     

        /usr/share/fonts/aquafont,                                                                  

        /usr/share/fonts/aquapfont,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/arabeyes-fonts,                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en,                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts,                                                           

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/culmus,                                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,                                                                  

        /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,                                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/droid,                                                                     

        /usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/essays1743,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/farsi-fonts,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/hkscs-ming,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts,                                                          

        /usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts,                                                         

        /usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-ttf,                                                         

        /usr/share/fonts/mis(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                          

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                                           

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                                          

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                                 

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.                 

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                   

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0                                                                            

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                           

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                 

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1                                                                     

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1                                                                   

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1                                                                

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                        

(++) using VT number 7                                                                              

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xd4000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00005110/0                                                                                                                                

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xd4400000/0                      

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                 

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                 

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                 

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                            

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                               

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                               

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                    

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                               

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(==) AIGLX enabled                                      

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals               

(II) Loading extension GLX                              

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0         

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension SHAPE                               

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD              

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                        

(II) Loading extension SYNC                                

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                    

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                        

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP                             

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information         

(II) Loading extension XVideo                              

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation           

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                          

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                    

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                      

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"                             

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"              

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension RECORD                              

(II) LoadModule: "intel"                                   

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"            

        compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.6.3      

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1      

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

        965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,                                

        Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,                              

        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41          

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0                                   

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:               

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]          

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]          

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]          

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]              

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]              

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                      

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]          

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]          

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]          

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]          

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]           

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]           

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]              

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]              

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]              

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]             

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                          

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32  

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888                     

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor        

(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"         

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"                

(**) intel(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"       

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"                           

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000                                        

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD4000000                                         

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB                         

(**) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration                                              

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.                                              

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                 

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                     

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                                                                 

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                                                     

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0                               

(**) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024@60"                                   

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section                                      

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.                                        

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.                               

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                 

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522                                        

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0         

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.                             

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB                                                  

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.                   

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.                                        

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section                                           

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.                                               

(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected                                                         

(II) intel(0): Output TV using monitor section TV                                             

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)                                     

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522                                               

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected                                                        

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected                                                          

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected                                                     

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected                                                         

(II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes                                        

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800                                        

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.                                                           

(II) intel(0): detected 65532 kB stolen memory.                                               

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe                                               

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping                                           

(**) intel(0): Triple buffering enabled                                                       

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                         

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                            

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"                         

(II) LoadModule: "exa"                                

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.4.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                  

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                         

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in             

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle                      

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on                         

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000206

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status:                                         

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000206 to 0x00000246            

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS LBLC_EVENT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x0000f5c3 to 0x00020c4a                        

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00007ae1 to 0x00010625                        

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x321b (FBC_FENCE_OFF) changed from 0x08013c00 to 0x00030500                           

(II) Loading sub module "dri"                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                         

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                     

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                         

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                       

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD) 

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD) 

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]          

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]          

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)    

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)   

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1264128 total, 1 used                 

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 5056508 kB available        

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                           

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)                               

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                           

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)                               

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0                 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                           

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)                               

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11                              

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0                 

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3                                 

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.                                

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.    

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver                

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel             

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1                                

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler                    

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled                       

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled                                        

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB                                   

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.      

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.                          

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xd4000000                          

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000                        

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xc018e000, handle = 0xc018e000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xc1a8f000, handle = 0xc1a8f000 

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped third buffer at 0xc20cf000, handle = 0xc20cf000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xc270f000, handle = 0xc270f000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xc4000000, handle = 0xc4000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432             

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized                                

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled                                          

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000 

(**) intel(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"                            

(**) intel(0): Option "EXANoComposite" "false"                                 

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes                           

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:           

(II)         Solid                                                             

(II)         Copy                                                              

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)                                   

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled                                          

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled                                            

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor                                          

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete                                     

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x03fff000 (pgoffset 16383)   

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)   

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:                                 

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)                     

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00083fff: compressed frame buffer (400 kB, 0x00000000bc020000 physical

)                                                                                                 

(II) intel(0): 0x00084000-0x0008dfff: HW cursors (40 kB)                                          

(II) intel(0): 0x0008e000-0x0018dfff: fake bufmgr (1024 kB)                                       

(II) intel(0): 0x0018e000-0x007cdfff: front buffer (6400 kB)                                      

(II) intel(0): 0x007ce000-0x01a8dfff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)                                    

(II) intel(0): 0x01a8e000-0x01a8efff: power context (4 kB)                                        

(II) intel(0): 0x01a8f000-0x020cefff: back buffer (6400 kB)                                       

(II) intel(0): 0x020cf000-0x0270efff: third buffer (6400 kB)                                      

(II) intel(0): 0x0270f000-0x02d4efff: depth buffer (6400 kB)                                      

(II) intel(0): 0x03fff000:            end of stolen memory                                        

(II) intel(0): 0x03fff000-0x03ffffff: HW status (4 kB)                                            

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x05ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)                                 

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture                                             

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000011, page table error                                                

(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00100000, CS instruction GTT PTE                                     

(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0001f001) indicates ring buffer enabled                                

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.                                           

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz                                               

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.                                       

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:                                                              

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off                                                                    

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.                         

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on                                                                     

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.                          

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none                                             

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B                                               

(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-1 is connected to pipe none                                          

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none                                              

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16                                        

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.                    

(**) Option "dpms"                                                                                

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled                                                                       

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled                                                        

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video                                                              

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled                                                  

(WW) intel(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used                                                

(WW) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used                                                 

(--) RandR disabled                                                                               

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                              

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE                                                        

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                        

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)                                                            

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0                                              

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                        

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)                                                            

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12                                                           

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0                                              

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer                                                      

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control                                

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support                                   

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so                                       

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0                                                

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 303 x 190                                          

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"          

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3    

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver             

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1   

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events            

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"           

(II) Video Bus: Found keys                            

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard               

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                       

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                       

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                         

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"                                      

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,eurosign:e"           

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer      

(**) ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer: always reports core events          

(**) ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer: Device: "/dev/input/event7"         

(II) ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer: Found x and y absolute axes         

(WW) ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer: Don't know how to use device        

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"                                            

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer"          

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed                         

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse               

(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events                   

(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"                  

(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons                        

(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes                  

(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse                         

(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                

(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)                     

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                                  

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"          

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0        

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                 

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1       

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0              

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"                  

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472 

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448 

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255   

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0 

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "True"                             

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"                               

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"                              

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"                             

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"                             

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"                           

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"                          

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "5"                       

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "10"                      

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"                               

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found             

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found                                         

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                      

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                          

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                         

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                          

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                             

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                          

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                          

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                            

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"                                                         

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,eurosign:e"                              

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver                               

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events                                   

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event12"                                 

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons                                        

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys                                                   

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard                                      

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)                  

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                       

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"                                                                    

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,eurosign:e"                                         

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver                                          

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events                                              

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event11"                                            

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 16 mouse buttons                                                  

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes                                             

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse                                                    

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                           

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)                     

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522                                                     

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync                                            

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh                                           

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:                                                     

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.32  1280 1292 1356 1416  800 803 806 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19522

```

There are no dependency errors (did an emerge -e world recently) and everything works smoothly and stable. Also, I tested with all kwin effects deactivated (which run smoothly and fast). I have found no solution except downgrading back to 2.5.1-r1.Last edited by sparc on Mon Jun 08, 2009 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

Use a new xorg.conf ('X -configure') after each upgrade! Especialy if you have some old tweaks for the video driver.

----------

## sparc

If it was a xorg.conf error then any driver would result in a crash. On the contrary, I get a crash only with 2.6 and after. Furthermore, the "twicks" as you say, which obviously you are not familiar with, are there to make the driver more stable and are documented and recommended. Removing them makes the crashes more frequent and generally the system unstable.

Nevertheless, I tried removing all Option entries. Same result. Tried a new conf as you recommended. Again the same. BTW the only difference was including the glx module. Eventually, I read in similar thread that this problem is common and many people solved it by installing x11-base/xorg-server-1.6. I'm not a big fun of experimental software so I downgraded back to 2.5.1-r1 version of the intel driver.

Anybody else, has any clue about this issue?

----------

## szczerb

I missed the info that you're using 2.6 with 1.5  :Smile:  It didn't work for me either. So either keep using 2.5 with 1.5 or upgrade (as I did).

Here's what works fine for me now:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753920-highlight-.html#5633684

(although hibernation is not working currently...at least suspend does)

----------

## andretti

I'm working on getting my Intel 965 to work on my Thinkpad laptop too... With

vanilla-sources-2.6.29.1

libdrm-2.4.5

mesa-7.3-r1

xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

So far, the best I could get is when I set "AccelMethod" to "UXA". (Yes, it wasn't on the manual...)

With default "EXA", part of the screen become either white or black when I run glxgears and move the window around.

With "XAA", it crashes X.

With "UXA", it doesn't crash, but I'm getting "WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem.c:3118 i915_gem_idle+0x182/0x2a5()" in /var/log/messages.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 12 13:41:54 pc WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem.c:3118 i915_gem_idle+0x182/0x2a5()
> 
> Apr 12 13:41:54 pc Hardware name: 8932A19
> ...

 

I have also tried turning "Legacy3D" option on and off, but no luck so far...

----------

## szczerb

In my previous post I linked to my post, where I described how I got my 965 going pretty well. (in short - upgrade)

----------

## JanErik

Same problem here on a ThinkPad X40 with Intel 855GM.

----------

## sparc

I upgraded, actually using your package.keyword file, and it did not resolve the problem. However, I had no time to play with the xorg.conf file options. 

Now, I'm running xorg-server-1.6 with the 2.5 intel driver and everything is perfect except the kwin effects running slowly. This is a well-documented problem of the 2.5 driver which I can leave with.

----------

## fran_vnzla

 *sparc wrote:*   

> I upgraded, actually using your package.keyword file, and it did not resolve the problem. However, I had no time to play with the xorg.conf file options. 
> 
> Now, I'm running xorg-server-1.6 with the 2.5 intel driver and everything is perfect except the kwin effects running slowly. This is a well-documented problem of the 2.5 driver which I can leave with.

 

I downgraded to 2.5 intel driver and xorg is not crashing anymore. Running xorg-server-1.5.3-r5.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There are bug reports open on the xf86-video-intel-2.6.2-2.6.3-r1 inclusive. Using xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 will fix that issue until such time as they fix >=xf86-video-intel-2.6.2.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## sparc

After many tests no 2.6 version of the driver fixed the problem. For some time I thought I will just have to accept it. Then I tried out 2.7.1 which totally fixed everything. No crashes and all KWin effects are back on, faster than ever  :Wink:  Marking thread as solved.

----------

